# Emulsion breakdown after exposure



## Zdoulin (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello everyone I'm fairly new to printing I've printed a few different orderes with success but I've hit a wall... after washout my emulsion is breaking down after washout. I try to let the screens set in a dry box that I built that keeps the screens about 70-80 degrees and about 25-35 humidity for 12-24 hours. I'm using ryonet Rxp dual cure emulsion that is less then 2 weeks since it was mixed I always used bottled water to mix my Diazo. My images wash right out like 15-30 seconds every comes out perfect but I set them aside to dry and about 2-4 minutes later it wrinkles up and it's all slimy I've upped my exposure time to 5 minutes I'm using there exposure unit witch they recommend 3:45-4:15 for exposure on a 156 screen I have a quart of sati chem textil PHU blue that I'm going to try today.... is there something I'm missing to do? I'm also using there cleaning chemicals to prep there screens...... and help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This happens before or after printing? If after, what ink are you using?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you applying a thick coat of emulsion? Is it slimy at all on the back side after washout? If so, go with a thinner coat of emulsion.

You should degrease screens before coating them, but nothing special needed for that. Simple Green, or anything of that sort, will do fine.

You will like the PHU better, but time will be entirely different. Do a step wedge test to find correct time (see link in sig).


----------



## Zdoulin (Feb 18, 2018)

The emulsion breaks down and get slimy immediately after wash out


----------



## Zdoulin (Feb 18, 2018)

I would say that my emulsion isn't a thick coating it just doesn't make any sense how the image can wash right out with zero issues and right after its sitting in a drying rack it shriveled up and gets slimy... and another question useing simple green do use thin it Down or use it right from the spray bottle?


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Perhaps after Washout you should try setting them in the 
Sun to Dry rather than in your Drying Rack to see if it has
anything to do with Humidity and the Rack?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Zdoulin said:


> The emulsion breaks down and get slimy immediately after wash out


Go thinner. Maybe also expose longer (step wedge test). Slime means it is not fully exposed.


----------



## Zdoulin (Feb 18, 2018)

Ok thanks for the help I'm going to try different things tomorrow after work


----------



## whitlockink (Dec 19, 2017)

Are you using water based inks or discharge. This is common if using these inks after a large run. They make a harsher to apply to your screen to make it less water soluable. Either that or your screens are not completely rinsed and clean before you coat them with emulsion. Always fresh water rinse screens, especially after reclaiming, degreasing, or de hazing.


----------

